# House Repair Talk Ist Annual Boat Cruise



## oldognewtrick (Apr 18, 2011)

With TxBuilders new yacht acquisition we're wondering just who you want to join us on the maiden voyage of the *House Repair Talk Minnow*

Vote soon and R.S.V.P so you won't miss out on this trip of a lifetime!

And I will be the official Oldog Mascot,(Gilligan) for the Skipper, so no need to vote for me!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 19, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> With TxBuilders new yacht acquisition we're wondering just who you want to join us on the maiden voyage of the *House Repair Talk Minnow*
> 
> Vote soon and R.S.V.P so you won't miss out on this trip of a lifetime!
> 
> ...


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 19, 2011)

What,, ere..ummm, ah,  I just want to get on the Island ...you know, for all that peace and quiet.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

My vote goes for InspectorD


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm a Ginger man myself, but only in spirit, I voted for MaryAnne based on the practicality of the whole thing.


----------



## pjohnson1300 (Feb 3, 2012)

My also vote goes to InspectorD because he's an old member and you can get much more info from him than the others..........


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 3, 2012)

pjohnson1300 said:


> My also vote goes to InspectorD because he's an old member and you can get much more info from him than the others..........



Well, he is _OLD_, thats for sure and almost as cute as Marianne. :rofl:


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 3, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Well, he is _OLD_, thats for sure and almost as cute as Marianne. :rofl:



OUCH, ..Oh , hi there, got a crick in my back..or a blade, cant' tell which

And thanks for the vote of confidence, but I'm still waitin for my ship to sail....:help:


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 3, 2012)

pjohnson1300 said:


> My also vote goes to InspectorD because he's an old member and you can get much more info from him than the others..........



You sure your not talkin about the professor?? Cuz we got one of those, and it ain't me..:banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 3, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> You sure your not talkin about the professor?? Cuz we got one of those, and it ain't me..:banana:



Awe, your modesty is touching.:beer:


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 6, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> OUCH, ..Oh , hi there, got a crick in my back..or a blade, cant' tell which
> 
> And thanks for the vote of confidence, but I'm still waitin for my ship to sail....:help:



We leave in three hours. 

Pack lightly, it will be short.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 6, 2012)

Tx, did you ever buy the boat you were thinking about?


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 7, 2012)

Not yet. It got cold and other things came up.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 8, 2012)

Nows the best time of year to get a deal on one, just like a convertible, price goes up when the top goes down.


----------



## ilikeblue (Feb 8, 2012)

I would have voted for InspectorD


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 8, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Nows the best time of year to get a deal on one, just like a convertible, price goes up when the top goes down.



Smart. I will resume my hunt then.


----------

